# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2016 >  >  نرغب في الأفضل / مزمل أبو القاسم

## علي سنجة

*نرغب في الأفضل


لا جدال على أن مستوى التجربة الثالثة التي خاضها المريخ في أنطاليا  أمس أفضل من مستوى التجربتين الضعيفتين اللتين كسبهما الفريق بثمانية عشر  هدفاً أمام فريقين ينشطان في مسابقات الهواة بتركيا (كوندو ولارا).فريق أتيراو الكازاخستاني الذي نازله المريخ أمس يحتل المرتبة السابعة  في دوري بلاده الذي يضم 12 فريقاً، وقد لعب 22 مباراة وفاز في سبع وتعادل  في مثلها وخسر ثماني.الأخبار الواردة من أنطاليا أكدت أن الفريق الكازاخي قدم تجربة معقولة  للمريخ، ووصل إلى مرماه وسجل هدفاً، وأضاع عدة أهداف، بخلاف الفريقين  اللذين سبقاه ومثلا تختة للتصويب، ولم يشكلا أي خطورة على الدفاع الأحمر،  لذلك ذكرنا أن مثل تلك التجارب غير مفيدة ولا تقدم أي خدمة لفريق كبير بحجم  المريخ.مطلوب خصوم أرفع مستوىً من أتيراو في المباريات المقبلة.كما أن حصر كل المباريات المتبقية في فرق من دولة واحدة (كازاخستان)  أمر غير مفهوم، ولن يفيد المريخ، لأن مستوى الدولة المذكورة متدهور كروياً،  بدليل أنها تحتل المرتبة 124 في تصنيف الفيفا حالياً، ومعدل تصنيفها منذ  أن أطلق الفيفا التصنيف الذي ترعاه شركة (كوكا كولا) العالمية 156، وهو  أسوأ من المعدل الكلي لتصنيف السودان (110)!حرصنا على نجاح معسكر الإعداد دفعنا إلى المطالبة برفع مستوى المباريات  الإعدادية التي يخوضها المريخ في معسكر تركيا، لأن الأحمر مواجه بمباراتين  رسميتين في البطولة العربية، في العشرين من يناير والرابع من فبراير أمام  تلكوم الجيبوتي، وبعد عبوره بحول الله سيلعب المريخ مع تفرغ زينة  الموريتاني مباشرةً.صحيح أننا غير متخوفين على المريخ من منازلته للفريقين الجيبوتي  والموريتاني، لأنه أفضل منهما كثيراً من ناحية المستوى العام، لكننا نطمح  إلى ظهور قوي من الوهلة الأولى، في بطولة كبيرة ومهمة، يبلغ مجموع جوائزها  خمسة ملايين دولار، تصنفها في مرتبة اعلى من دوري أبطال إفريقيا نفسه.سينال بطل العرب مليونين ونصف المليون دولار بالتمام والكمال.وسيحصل الوصيف على 600 ألف دولار، وينال صاحبا المرتبتين الثالثة والرابعة 400 ألف دولار لكل فريق.جوائز قيمة وغير مسبوقة، تستحق من المريخ أن يجتهد بكل قوته لينال حصته  منها، علماً أن طموحات الصفوة تتجاوز التفكير في الترقي إلى مراحل متقدمة  إلى بلوغ النهائي والحصول على اللقب.ذات الحديث ينطبق على مشاركة المريخ في دوري أبطال إفريقيا الذي تغيرت  طريقة تنظيمه في الموسم الحالي، لينتقل من يتجاوز المرحلة الأولى إلى دور  المجموعات مباشرةً.ضيق الوقت الذي يفصلنا عن المشاركتين يدفعنا إلى المطالبة بتحسين مستوى  مباريات الإعداد، وعدم حصرها على فرق هواة وثلاثة فرقة من دولة متخلفة  كروياً.مستوى مباريات الإعداد في معسكر تركيا يدفعنا إلى التمسك بإقامة معسكر  قطر في وقته، على أمل أن يحصل فيه الفريق على فرص أفضل لمنازلة خصوم أعلى  في المستوى من الذين لعب وسيلعب معهم في تركيا.علماً ان المريخ سيخوض تجربة ودية مفيدة في مدينة بورتسودان أمام  الاتحاد السكندري في الثامن من يناير المقبل على هامش مهرجان السياحة  والتسوق بمدينة بورتسودان.المريخ بدأ إعداده بالخرطوم في الثامن عشر من نوفمبر الماضي، أي قبل  حوالي شهر من الأن، وهي فترة كافية لخوض تجارب حقيقية تعين الفريق على  تقديم مستويات ونتائج تليق بما حصل عليه من عناية وإعداد في الموسم الحالي.لسنا متعجلين، لكننا نريد الأفضل للزعيم.وصول الفريق الكازاخي لمرمى الحارس البديل منجد النيل أسعدنا، مع أن أسوأ المشاهد عندنا تتعلق بمعانقة الكرة لشباك الزعيم.قبلنا التجارب الثلاث السابقة، لكننا نطمح إلى تجارب أفضل، وخصوم أعلى  في المستوى، ليتحقق المراد منها، ونتمنى أن يجرب أنتوني هاي طرق لعب أخرى،  قبل أن يستقر على طريقة الطريقة اللعب المناسبة، علماً أنه اتبع طريقة  (2:5:3) في المباريات الثلاث التي خاضها حتى اللحظة.الأخبار التي نقلها لنا الزميل المميز ميسر مجذوب من أنطاليا تشير إلى  أن الانضباط التام كان ديدن المعسكر، وأن اللاعبين أقبلوا على تدريباتهم  بشهية مفتوحة، ورغبة كبيرة في الإجادة، وأنهم نفذوا البرنامج بأعلى درجات  الاهتمام.فندق تايتنك الذي استضاف معسكر أنطاليا سبعة نجوم.التغذية متميزة.الراحة والفخامة عنوان المكان.الملاعب أكثر من ممتازة.وكل مطلوبات الإجادة متوفرة.الدور والباقي على مباريات الإعداد التي نتمنى أن تشهد تصاعداً في المستوى خلال اللقاءات المتبقية للأحمر في بلاد أردوغان.
آخر الحقائق
لم نشكك في قدرات المدرب كما ظن البعض.التقييم النهائي لا يتم بعد مباريات إعدادية لا تشكل نتائجها أي أهمية.لكننا مثل كثيرين، نريد أن نطمئن على مردود المدرب، ونتأكد من أنه سيشكل الإضافة المرجوة للزعيم.هناك إجماع على ارتفاع مستوى اللاعبين، لأنهم مجربون ومعروفون.أنتوني هاي قادم من مدرسة تدريبية متطورة.ألمانيا التي تتبع نظام الدبلومات في  إعداد المدربين، بفترة تأهيل لا تقل عن ستة أشهر لكل دبلوم، ولا تطبق نظام  الرخص التي تستند إلى كورسات قصيرة الأمد.كما أن المدرسة الألمانية مجربة وناجحة مع المريخ منذ قديم الزمان.مع ذلك نرغب في مشاهدة تجارب قوية لتطمئن  قلوبنا على أن الزعيم حصل على المدرب الذي يمكن أن يقوده لتحقيق إنجازات  مرموقة تشبه التي حققها رودر وأوتوفيستر.عودة القائد راجي عبد العاطي للمشاركة في تدريبات الكرة مع المجموعة أسعدتنا.تأخر راجي عن زملائه أكثر من ثلاثة  أسابيع، لأنه لم يهتم بتنفيذ تدريبات التأهيل التي وضعها له الجهاز الطبي  للنادي عقب خضوعه لعملية في الركبة منتصف الموسم المنصرم.تغيب عن تدريبات الصالة، ولم ينفذها كما ينبغي، فدفع الثمن بتأخره عن رفاقه.الآن عاد ونرجو أن يجد في تدريباته ويجتهد لإقناع مدربه بأنه يستحق المشاركة أساسياً.علماً أن اللعب في التوليفة الأساسية لخط الوسط بالتحديد صعب حالياً، لأن الخط المذكور يزخر بالنجوم.الأخبار الواردة من قاهرة المعز تؤكد أن  فريق بسكويت شيكو الذي يلعب في الدرجة الثالثة بمصر أحرج المدعوم وتفوق  عليه على مدار الشوطين.وصل إلى الشباك الزرقاء مرتين، وأكد أن دفاع المدعوم أصبح شوربة عدس بالسبانخ!المريخاب تبادلوا صورة لرابطة مشجعي  بسكويت شيكو بيكو وسخروا منها لأنها ضمت عشرة أطفال رفعوا لافتة كتبوا  عليها عبارة (وراك يا شيكو في كل مكان).نقدر الحبيب سلك الذي رد علينا بالأمس من دون أن يذكر الاسم، معدّداً مساهماته في دعم المريخ.ما كتبناه لا يخرج عن طور اللوم، لأنه ظل يهمز أعضاء المجلس ويلمزهم بطريقة غير لائقة.كلنا شاركنا في نفرات بناء الإستاد، والصدى سيرت عشر شاحنات محملة بمواد البناء فيها.من عناهم الحبيب سلك دعموا النادي كل على حسب استطاعته.مقارنة عطاء أي مريخي بعطاء الوالي غير وارد، لأن الوالي نسيج وحده.جمال فات الكبار والقدرو في السخاء مع الزعيم.الوالي واحد وهو غير قابل للاستنساخ.سلك نفسه ابتدع المقولة الساخرة (البقعد مع الوالي ما بقوم).نريد من الحبيب سلك أن يسخر قلمه الجميل  لدعم المشاريع الكبيرة التي تستهدف إحداث تحول تاريخي في طريقة تمويل  وإدارة النادي، ونعتذر له إن قسونا عليه.دعم فكرة مجلس الشرف أولى بقلمك الجميل من كل ما عداه يا سلكوني.ما زالت أصداء تصريحات الكاردينال الخطيرة ترن في الآذان.وما زالت مساعي التقصي عن هوية مجموعة الثمانين ومجموعة العشرين متواصلة.كلما تردد اسم كاتب هلالي تساءل الناس، (من أبو عشرين وللا من أبو تمانين؟)!!آخر خبر: صدق أو لا تصدق.. يا للهول.. كردنة رفع النسبة إلى 99%!!
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شكرا علي سنجة
                        	*

----------

